# Help with CPT 19300



## asasands (Sep 14, 2010)

When we code 19300 for  gynecomastia for a man, insurances always denie it for cosmetic purposes.  What CPT do you guys use if a surgeon does a mastectomy for gynecomoastia?  Would you use 19120????

Thanks


----------



## Grintwig (Sep 14, 2010)

If they state gynecomastia you have no choice but to use 19300. When our doctor states removal of a breast mass from a male then we use 19120.
I base the code in this type of case on the diagnosis I am given.
And yes we too get denials when it is gynecomastia with no pain.


----------

